# Wilier Cento1 seatpost clamp



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone rocking a Non-ritchey seatpost clamp? I would prefer one with no setback and have been looking into some of the "third-party" clamps on Fairwheelbikes.com. 

Thanks


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

check the link but I never tried any,still hoping that Ritchey will produce a zero setback for size 34.9..
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61257&start=120


----------

